# Expiring boat registration on 3/31/2020



## Darryl Mangianti (Apr 7, 2019)

Normally a renewal notice for any expiring plate or registration is sent and that triggers going to the SOS. For some reason several guys tell me tonight they didn't get a notice. So I looked tonight and my boat registration expires this month. With the SOS completely down until 4/14/2020. Can or will a ticket be written? I really don't want to but may walk up to the Meijer keyosk tomorro however the Mi.Gov site says boat registrations will be mailed. I spoke with a guy tonight who's been waiting 30 plus days and still nothing doing it online. Looking for an actual CO to answer this question please. Thank-you


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I printed my registration paper and receipt from the online purchase. Their problem they didnt mail it, not mine. If asked I can show them paperwork.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

If you made the purchase I don't think there's going to be a problem. More important stuff is screwed up and boats may be low on the list. Unless Sir Richard is just out to make a case.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Mine expires at the end of March and I just got a renewal notice a few days ago. Of course they made an error on it with the amount charged by $100, so I can't renew online. I can't go to a SOS branch, so I mailed in the renewal with my check along with documentation pointing out the pricing error. I took a photo of all the paperwork and check with my phone and will have that with me. I don't expect to get my new stickers/registration before it expires and I do plan to go fishing. I highly doubt a CO will write a ticket for this kind of stuff in these times and if he or she did, then I'd certainly fight in in court and would also sue the state too for damages should there be any.


----------



## #1 Gun (Dec 9, 2017)

I sent my renewal in on 3/8/20, the state cashed my check on 3/18. Have yet to receive my registration and sticker. Guess I'll just take a pic of the canceled check and go with that until SOS reopens. Seems the CO's gotta work with you during this troubled time.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Renewed online March 4th. Charged my CC card right away. Nothing in the mail yet. Also printed out my receipt.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

#1 Gun said:


> I sent my renewal in on 3/8/20, the state cashed my check on 3/18. Have yet to receive my registration and sticker. Guess I'll just take a pic of the canceled check and go with that until SOS reopens. Seems the CO's gotta work with you during this troubled time.


same here, wondering when I'll see it or what to do.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

I renewed online and haven’t received anything. I took a screenshot of my payment and figure I’ll show it to any law dog if I get stopped. I’m thinking it’ll hold up in court if needed given the current craziness. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

fowl said:


> I renewed online and haven’t received anything. I took a screenshot of my payment and figure I’ll show it to any law dog if I get stopped. I’m thinking it’ll hold up in court if needed given the current craziness.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


With the current craziness you would probably jever get a court date over it! They are letting non violent criminals out of jails so the likelihood of a ticket or court date over a boat registration I would think are pretty slim.


----------



## Darryl Mangianti (Apr 7, 2019)

Baffles me that we can't get a CO to Give an official response on this. With all the action in Saginaw and now in Detroit law enforcement has had to run across boats with expired registrations. If I'm correct their use to be an officer or two from Wayne or Macomb County that answered /helped answer these questions


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Darryl Mangianti said:


> Baffles me that we can't get a CO to Give an official response on this. With all the action in Saginaw and now in Detroit law enforcement has had to run across boats with expired registrations. If I'm correct their use to be an officer or two from Wayne or Macomb County that answered /helped answer these questions


They are not expired until April 1.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Darryl Mangianti said:


> Baffles me that we can't get a CO to Give an official response on this. With all the action in Saginaw and now in Detroit law enforcement has had to run across boats with expired registrations. If I'm correct their use to be an officer or two from Wayne or Macomb County that answered /helped answer these questions


Very good question. Since the Governer has been silent, at least the DNR should be stepping up.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Mine expires at the end of March and I just got a renewal notice a few days ago. Of course they made an error on it with the amount charged by $100, so I can't renew online. I can't go to a SOS branch, so I mailed in the renewal with my check along with documentation pointing out the pricing error. I took a photo of all the paperwork and check with my phone and will have that with me. I don't expect to get my new stickers/registration before it expires and I do plan to go fishing. I highly doubt a CO will write a ticket for this kind of stuff in these times and if he or she did, then I'd certainly fight in in court and would also sue the state too for damages should there be any.


I would rather that you had paid the extra $100, you know the State would do good things with the money.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Very good question. Since the Governer has been silent, at least the DNR should be stepping up.


Governer and DNR have nothing to do with registrations. We elect the SOS. She is in charge of registrations. Besides running elections boat and car registrations is about the only thing she does outside of maybe being incharge of the notaries. SOS is the 3rd highest rank in the state. She is paid the same as lieutenant governer making 124k a year and she doesnt report to governer. 

Governer cant tell you if your registration is good or not. She cant tell the SOS to get their crap together either. It is up to us to vote Benson out. The governer could possibly tell the DNR and state police not to write tickets but she doesnt control county sherriff depts.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

DirtySteve said:


> Governer and DNR have nothing to do with registrations. We elect the SOS. She is in charge of registrations. Besides running elections boat and car registrations is about the only thing she does outside of maybe being incharge of the notaries. SOS is the 3rd highest rank in the state. She is paid the same as lieutenant governer making 124k a year and she doesnt report to governer.
> 
> Governer cant tell you if your registration is good or not. She cant tell the SOS to get their crap together either. It is up to us to vote Benson out. The governer could possibly tell the DNR and state police not to write tickets but she doesnt control county sherriff depts.


The governor has certainly been passing orders already that overlap departments controlled by other elected officials. Saying the Governor can't temporarily rectify this is not true.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> The governor has certainly been passing orders already that overlap departments controlled by other elected officials. Saying the Governor can't temporarily rectify this is not true.


Governer does not have oversight of SOS office. Governer does have power over other elected officials. It is set up this way so that elections will never be controlled by a governer. 

The governer could ask for a law to eliminate registrations for a year or something like that. Budgets would need to be addressed. She cannot say your 2019 boat registration is good for another year. If you want to gripe direct it at benson. It is like the ONLY thing she has been in charge of for the past year and she has failed miserably.

I used to joke about how I always voted for incumbent for SOS so we didnt have to pay to change the name on the signs. It has got to be one of the most overpaid easy positions in the state. You make sure elections are fair and people can register their vehicles.....thats about it. They are the 3rd highest paid official behind supreme court justices and governer. Pay is equal to lieutenant governer.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

DirtySteve said:


> Governer does not have oversight of SOS office. Governer does have power over other elected officials. It is set up this way so that elections will never be controlled by a governer.
> 
> The governer could ask for a law to eliminate registrations for a year or something like that. Budgets would need to be addressed. She cannot say your 2019 boat registration is good for another year. If you want to gripe direct it at benson. It is like the ONLY thing she has been in charge of for the past year and she has failed miserably.
> 
> I used to joke about how I always voted for incumbent for SOS so we didnt have to pay to change the name on the signs. It has got to be one of the most overpaid easy positions in the state. You make sure elections are fair and people can register their vehicles.....thats about it. They are the 3rd highest paid official behind supreme court justices and governer. Pay is equal to lieutenant governer.


In my opinion, neither Whitmer or Benson are doing their jobs well.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> In my opinion, neither Whitmer or Benson are doing their jobs well.


I can agree with that. Benson has been in office about a year and 3 months. The lines and wait times for apointments at the SOS have done nothing but get longer. First she turned off the kiosks because she said elderly didnt understand them and they werent servicing people well. Then a month later she turned them back on. The appointment system has gone out of control to the point where many offices are 4-5 weeks out for apointments. People make appointments and never show up. They tell you to use the online system yet people dont get their information mailed to them for weeks and even months. Some things have to be done in person at the desk like a vehicle purchase....the state law says you have 15 days to get it done. Your only option is a 4-5 hr wait sittingnand listening to apointments where nobody shows up. I had a lost or stolen trailer plate and went through the same issue. 

My wife had to get a new drivers license. She made the appintment 3.5 weeks ahead of time and got in 5 days before her bday. Then she had to wait for the new license. It took 6 weeks to.come in the mail. We couldnt file our taxes online because you had to enter your drivers license issue and expiration date as it is stated on front of license. It wouldn't accept the old dates and it would accept our guesstimate at what the new license might say. 

Rant over.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

SOS is a friggin' mess again. As bad or worse than it was before Ruth Johnson. I wish they'd go back to her system.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

I sent the SOS an email on their website about still not receiving stickers after renewing online March 4th. I will post their reply *IF* and when they reply.


----------

